# check these 2 out



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

offshore


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

nice shots. both pics look great


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

The light was great for those shots -- not too bright/harsh. The sun over the wake and between the rods is nice and it is always a pleasure to see Amy.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Great shots! I really like the one of the sunset and the reels...the second one isn't too shabby either.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

i really have no clue how to take pictures except pushing the button. Id like to learn one day when I slow down a bit in life.


Tim


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

excellent shots, tim, and yep, it's always a pleasure to see amy.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice !


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Pretty good "EYE" there Coastal. 

You are allowed to post anytime.

Dave

I used to have a camper on my truck too. 
No matter where you are - Your always home


----------

